# Webalizer auswertung verändern



## thegismo (29. September 2003)

Hallo 

habe erfolgreich meine Logfiles mit webalizer ausgwertet nur leider will ich an der Auswertung einwenig Feilen mir geht in erster linie um den Traffic 

mir zeig der Webalizer nicht alle URLs sortiert nach kb an wie bekomme ich ihn dazu das er mir alle URLs sortiert nach kb anzeigt bis jetzt zeigt er immer nur eine kleine Auswahl

als Anhang mein Config 


Bin für jede hilfe dankbar thegismo


----------



## thegismo (29. September 2003)

Bis jetzt zeigt er mir genau 50 habe ich auch so eingestellt oder wenn weniger als 50 irgenteine zahl ich will oder brauche eine option wo ich alle einstellen kann egal ob es 50 sind oder 60 oder 30 praktisch dynamisch 

danke thegismo


----------



## thegismo (29. September 2003)

oder geht es das ich bestimmte Urls nur angeben kann die der Webalizer auswertet in dem Logfile


ps vieleicht hat jemannd einen Tip oder kennt ein anderes Programm das den traffic auswerten kann und aufschlüsselt auf bestimmte urls 


besten Dank gismo


----------



## fantastica (6. Oktober 2003)

leider kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen, aber ich hätte da Frgaen an dich...bezüglich meines projektes, würde dir mein problem gern genauer schildern, wenn du lust hast mir zu helfen schreib mir bitte an :
tobogan@gmx.de

gaaaanz liebe grüsse, Tatjana )


----------

